# Quarter Horse v. Morgan?



## brettz

I grew up riding thoroughbreds and arabs and am interested in a change of pace this next time around with horses. I evented when I was younger and haven't been in the saddle for quite a while. I am fencing my property and hoping to get a horse this summer. The horses I rode when I was young were hot, never short on "go". I'm interested in something a little more low key now but still with some giddy-up. The bulk of my riding is going to be trails but I'd like to find a horse that I can try new things with (really interested in trying out reining, maybe cutting). I want a short, stocky horse (preferably 14.2-14.3). I am not really picky on breed, I am just curious to hear what people have to say about these two breeds and I'm not very familiar with them myself. At the end of the day I know it comes back to the individual horse and their training but I'd be curious to hear positive things about either breed (or another breed entirely!). Thanks!

And one last thing, it's really important to me to get an easy keeper (and not in the sense some people use that word, meaning they don't need to eat much because they'll founder if they do). I have been at both ends of the spectrum with hardy tough little arabs and some finicky sensitive thoroughbreds. I'd like a horse with good feet and overall good health. (again, I know this will vary horse to horse but some breeds or known for being hardier than others)


----------



## where I want to

Boy is that a can of worms. If you really want to do cutting or reining, you will find more opportunity with QH than Morgans, although there are Morgan specialty classes in those things too.

The thing about Quarter Horses is that there is such a range of types as they have had so much Thoroughbred thrown in. Morgans tend to be more consistant.

I have known schizo horses in both breeds and fine individuals in them too. My general impression is that Morgans in general tend to be more strong willed and more durable then the general run of QH. 
But the main difference that would be an issue for me is the general conformation. Morgans tend to have a higher neck carriage and shorter coupling while the QHs tend to have a lower neck carriage but have huge butts to do the front lifting.
So it depends on what you like in your horses. For me, the best is an arab-QH cross for an all purpose winner. Although the horse that I thought was the best horse I'd ever seen (who unfortunately was not mine) was an appendex registered QH.


----------



## brettz

An Arab-QH cross would be pretty cool! Our arabs growing up always looked a bit more quarter horsey than typical arabs - big butts without that high tail set that seems typical of some arabs. 

I do see what you mean about the neck carriage. The horses I am used to riding have always had a pretty high neck set. I think it would take some getting used to to have a more downhill feel but I am definitely not opposed to giving it a whirl!

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## malinda

Be aware that many QHs are not bred for longevity - they breed them to peak in their 2, 3, or 4 year old year (there's big money in futurities). A 12 year old horse is considered "old".

In my experience, Morgans tend to be more sound. QHs have been ruined by breeders - tiny feet with huge bodies and you've got navicular disease city.

Both Morgans and QH can be quite easy keepers - some to the point of needing grazing muzzles. Some really founder easily, though with enough work/riding, that isn't as much of an issue as it would be with a pasture pet.


----------



## SFM in KY

I'm not very familiar with Morgans, have only owned one purebred and one halfbred ... both were nice horses (both broodmares), sensible and easy keepers. 

I've had a lot of QHs and you can pretty much find almost everything in the breed, from old working cowhorse bloodlines to mostly TB and halter horses bloodlines that won't stay sound enough to ride.

I don't know where you are located, but if you are in 'ranch country' I think you would be very satisfied with a QH ... IF you can get one bred by a working ranch that raises horses for ranch and rodeo work rather than halter and pleasure class showing.


----------



## 1sttimemom

Well, I love the morgan breed. You will find some variation in type related to bloodlines and such in this breed but prob less variation than in QH. I grew up more knowing QH and other stock breeds and stumbled into morgans by accident as a teen. I love the morgan personality. They have a lot of heart and "try" to them. They are super smart, can be sensitive, and like to keep busy They are also generally long lived and sound in the later yrs of their life. I can't say I have seen many 25 yr + QH still being ridden or used as broodmares. I have seen a lot of Morgans in that age range regularly ridden and even having foals. But as you said, it really boils down to individuals. And please, no offense is meant to those who prefer QH. There are some great horses in that breed too. This is just my personal preference and observation.


----------



## Adisiwaya

Might not know as much as the others here on horses but we have a QH/Morgan mix 50/50 perfect height for someone not so tall. Very good mix imho. Theres quiet a few mixs of qh/morgan around my area, people love them.He was broke to ride reall quick and easy just the whole temperamental thing going on (stud)(he can also jump a 7 foot fence with no problem...). Where we board our horses there is a few qh that are older than 12 and running around happy as can be. We might not have the whole over breeding thing up by us. From my experience get a cross between the Qh/Morgan. There great breeds.


----------



## Teej

Not a one of my quarter horses has been old by 12 years of age. It depends on what age and how hard they were started and their conformation as to how well they hold up but those would be factors in ANY breed.

I think any of the stock type breeds would suit what you want whether it be a morgan (like others have said there's more than one type of morgan out there), quarter horse or paint. Even a grade horse with the characteristics of a stock horse would probably be suitable. I'd find the conformation and temperament you want and not worry about the specific breed.


----------



## EarthSheltered

I have owned purebred QH and a purebred Morgan mare. As noted above, there are many 'types' of QH, and at least two 'types' of Morgan. There is a Park Morgan, which is more show, and the older style Morgan, which is thru the Lippitt line. If I was going to trail ride, I'd go for the Lippitt line. 

QH have the quieter mind, IMO. Since I have only owned one Morgan, as opposed to several Purebred QH, I could be wrong there. The Morgan could go all day, and be very disappointed when you got back home. Had fantastic feet, easy keeper, great health, Some of the QH were the same, tho with a lot of use, the QH had to be shod. I never had to shoe the Morgan, ever. 

There are a lot more opportunities to show if you own a QH. If you want to do team penning, they don't really care what you are riding, as long as it can do the job. Pretty much the same for Rodeo. I'm not too familiar with cutting.

At this stage of my life (in my 50s) I don't buy purebred anything any more. Too many animals are bred for looks, not use, long life, and good health. The best horse I have ever owned (and still own) is a 20 year old QH/Arab cross. :angel: She is only 14 hands, can out walk, out trot, and out last all the QH's we have gone trail riding with. And she has COPD. You can't keep a good horse down. :banana: I wish I had bred her when she was younger, but she really didn't show me what she was capable of until she was around 14. (My fault, I was busy raising kids). 

Buying a cross will limit you from the purebred circuit, but it doesn't sound like you are interested in that much anyway, just for fun. 

That said, I have a TWH mare that is 13.2, and a total blast to trail ride. She is hotter than a $2 pistol, can gait all day, and will kill herself trying to do whatever you ask. I am careful not too ask too much of her but it is tempting to gait for miles it is so comfortable. 

Don't limit yourself to just geldings, so many people do. I understand why, but really, a good mare can kick most geldings behinds when it comes to try.


----------



## brettz

All great advice! I appreciate the time everyone took to respond.

A horse is definitely around the bend but I am trying to be smart about it. It's been a long time since horses were a daily part of my life but I remember how much work it was to keep my mom's breeding operation going. (although having just one horse of my own is going to be a different story in many respects). Shooting for having my pasture completed in summer so should be just in time for the best part of the riding season!


----------



## brettz

EarthSheltered,

I have to admit - I have only ever owned mares  I cruise the classifieds a lot just to see what's out there and I find myself skipping over the gelding ads pretty quickly. I am trying to get myself out of that habit because I don't want to limit myself to one "type" of horse (breed, gender, etc) but I've always been drawn to mares (maybe from growing up around a bunch of broodmares with a single mom??). I appreciate that mares (in general) tend to have more fight in them and a little more push back and, once you earn their trust, they will bend over backwards for you. BUT, that's not to say that I would not look at a gelding. I don't intentionally mean to pass them over - I just am biased towards mares. And I would really love to get a well-started mare that I can finish how I want to and have the time to breed her down the road if I choose. That's what was pushing me to start asking about breeds because I am really interested in finding a horse born with a sound mind and body, even having been out of the saddle for a while, I am not shy with a green horse as long as his/her heart is in the right place. 

And I really appreciate your perspective on crossbreeds. I suppose I always look for it in my dogs so why not horses too? The best horse I ever had was a hackney/QH (I think) pony. She was a small tank and lived into her 30s. I don't think I have any interest in breed-specific showing. I have never done that before. I grew up eventing so it didn't matter what you rode as long as the job got done. 

If you (or anyone else) has any recommendations on solid bloodlines to keep an eye out for, in any breed, that would be wonderful. I know Russian Arabian bloodlines .... and that's about it. And I don't want to get back into purebred Arabs this time around.

Thank you again


----------



## GrannyCarol

If you look at QH, be sure any thing with Impressive in the bloodline is HYPP N/N and keep an eye out for sturdy legs and feet. Impressive was a leading halter sire, but passed on HYPP and cute little feet.


----------



## Joshie

I've never had anything but QHs and APHAs. In my experience, they are easy keepers and have laid back personalities. We've never fed anything but good hay and they've done quite well. They are easy to catch. 

If I have anything bad to say about them it is that they are very friendly. One of our boys is an older rodeo gelding who was mostly worked on a ranch and at the rodeo. 

We've had our other guy, a Paint, since he was three he is very people oriented. If you walk by the pasture, he'll mosey over an acre or two just to say, "Hi." DD was ten when we got him from the beginning she could ride him bareback with a halter. Both boys have giddy up and go or slow going guys depending on what you need. 

Needless to say, I am partial to QHs and Paints.


----------



## haypoint

Over the years both breeds have been extensively exposed to style changes, sometimes taking them far from the original Justin Morgan or short distance sprinter. So, there exists much diversity within both breeds. Perhaps more differences can be found within either breed than exist between each breed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

haypoint said:


> Over the years both breeds have been extensively exposed to style changes, sometimes taking them far from the original Justin Morgan or short distance sprinter. So, there exists much diversity within both breeds. Perhaps more differences can be found within either breed than exist between each breed.


Yup. It's much better to use horse by horse than a breed generalization.

There was (I think I read he passed away) an excellent reining Morgan stallion in my area, and there are some very good Arabian reiners. Quarter Horses are the most typical but by no means the only horses that excel at reining.


----------



## vintage farm

I'l start with a disclaimer that I breed and raise Morgans and have been doing so since 1974. I obviously like the breed. I had Arabians as a young person.
As others have said, you can't really generalize about breeds. There are suitable horses in both breeds...and unsuitable horses in both breeds. I highly recommend going to visit and ride any horse you are considering, and to do so more than once before making a decision to purchase.
I like Morgans because they have the same interactive personable nature that Arabians have. Maybe I've been in the wrong place, but I have not met a QH that would come up and fight to get its head in a halter so you can go for a ride. Our Morgans look at work as "attention" and they all want to get some.
The older style Morgans have lots of bone and tend to stay sound without a lot of extra "fiddling". 
My observation is that most Morgans have more energy than is suitable for a beginner. I have met several people who want a trail horse to plod along at the walk and never notice anything. That doesn't describe most Morgans. My favorite saying is "If I wanted to pedal, I would ride a bicycle," but that is not for everyone. Morgans are interested in things, not usually spooky, but they enjoy the ride as much as the rider does. Because they pay attention, they are easy to train. They will teach you lots about your own body language...if you want to learn. And they are smart. Some of them will use that to outsmart the rider. 
If you are interested in ranch-type activities, there are lines of Morgans that have been used on ranches for generations. You just need to find those lines. And some of the horses that don't have those lines have shown that they can do reining and ranchwork, too.
One place to look for Morgans that might be in your area is www.cornerstonemorganclub.com. These are mostly smaller breeding farms. 
Thanks for letting me contribute!
Nora
www.vintagemorgans.com


----------



## brettz

Hi Nora,

Thanks for the contribution! I have to say, I started poking around after an early reply mentioned the older Morgan stock and I have been very impressed by what I have seen and read so far. I looked at your website and really enjoy your approach to your horses. I think I mentioned it earlier but we live near the mountains (foothills of Mount Hood) and have miles and miles of trails to ride. That is my primary motivation to get a (sound, surefooted) horse - to trail ride. But, I know myself and I know I'll want to expand my horizons beyond just trail riding. Hence my interest in a horse I can grow with and one who is willing and versatile. I also have always loved smaller, stout horses and that seems to be foundation morgans to a T. So, my interest in these horses has been peaked for sure. I'd love to keep in touch as we're not too far apart in the scheme of things and, as I said, I really appreciated the approach you describe on your website. Thanks again.


----------



## Lisa in WA

vintage farm said:


> I'l start with a disclaimer that I breed and raise Morgans and have been doing so since 1974. I obviously like the breed. I had Arabians as a young person.
> As others have said, you can't really generalize about breeds. There are suitable horses in both breeds...and unsuitable horses in both breeds. I highly recommend going to visit and ride any horse you are considering, and to do so more than once before making a decision to purchase.
> I like Morgans because they have the same interactive personable nature that Arabians have. Maybe I've been in the wrong place, but I have not met a QH that would come up and fight to get its head in a halter so you can go for a ride. Our Morgans look at work as "attention" and they all want to get some.
> The older style Morgans have lots of bone and tend to stay sound without a lot of extra "fiddling".
> My observation is that most Morgans have more energy than is suitable for a beginner. I have met several people who want a trail horse to plod along at the walk and never notice anything. That doesn't describe most Morgans. My favorite saying is "If I wanted to pedal, I would ride a bicycle," but that is not for everyone. Morgans are interested in things, not usually spooky, but they enjoy the ride as much as the rider does. Because they pay attention, they are easy to train. They will teach you lots about your own body language...if you want to learn. And they are smart. Some of them will use that to outsmart the rider.
> If you are interested in ranch-type activities, there are lines of Morgans that have been used on ranches for generations. You just need to find those lines. And some of the horses that don't have those lines have shown that they can do reining and ranchwork, too.
> One place to look for Morgans that might be in your area is www.cornerstonemorganclub.com. These are mostly smaller breeding farms.
> Thanks for letting me contribute!
> Nora
> www.vintagemorgans.com



Just looked at your website and you sold one of your babies to my vet! I've said it before...you have lovely horses.


----------



## Lupine

I rode (trails) and showed several Morgans of different types back in the day, and owned several as well. I have little experience with QH, in part because I found the ones I did work with weren't as smooth to ride, or as interesting, personality-wise. But again, I've encountered lousy Morgans, so it is a horse-by-horse deal. 

You've got some good advice above, but I'll add that I, too, love the older style of Morgan. One of ours, we bought for my father, who had a bad hip. Before we got him, he'd been World Champion Western Pleasure, before becoming a driving and English pleasure (saddle seat) horse. After we got him, he babysat my Dad, my nieces and nephews, but knew when he had a more experienced rider on his back and was NEVER boring. His personality made him the favorite at every barn in which he was ever kept. 

He even had excellent cow instincts, and as far as I know, he'd never been around them in his life before he was entered (for the heck of it) in a cutting class. 

When I first got into horses, I leased a 17-year-old gelding, who happened to be a son of Lippitt Pecos. Bombproof, beautiful animal with excellent trail manners. He'd been gelded only six months before (why they bothered to even geld him at all at that age was beyond me). 

They are thinkers; aside from one or two I've known. I had one that would let himself out of his stall, then let out his "buddies" (leaving behind horses he didn't like), and take them out to graze under the moon; we went through quite a few stall door closing apparati before finally outsmarting him. 

I've been out of the saddle for a decade or so, and out of the show ring a decade longer than that; I'm not familiar with current breeders, but my favorite horse was sired by Waseeka's Peter Piper (foundation sire for Mantic Morgans) who is long, long gone, but whose progeny did very well on the West coast in the 80s and 90s. 

For a while, many breeders were pushing for a more Saddle-bred look, and that made me sad. But there are a lot of good, compact lines out there. Vintage farm is a good contact to have


----------



## Lupine

Holy Cow, Nora. I had Dean Mt. Dreamer, also sired by Applause. She was purchased from Red Fox Stables back in 1983, I believe. 

Small world. She was a neat mare; very unusual dark chestnut color. Very spirited. Sadly, she had an accident when she was five, though in my book it wasn't an accident, it was poor judgment on the part of the trainer who had her at the time.

Gosh darn it, after checking out your site, I might have to get back into horses again. Woooooo.


----------



## Tex-

Hi, I am new here, so I will try not to step on too many toes. To start off, I will say that I am fan of Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds and not much else.That being said, the other breeds have got good horses and good lines or they wouldn't still be around. I have just not seen any horses within the other breeds that I liked, but everyone is not like me. I'm not knocking the other breds here, just stating my opinions.

If it were me looking and not being sure as to what I was looking for, I would say to decide what I was looking for in a horse. If I thought that cutting and reining would be a big part of my future as far as the horse was concerned, I would definitely be leaning towards the QH's. There are lines in other breeds that can do it and do it well, but as far as choices go, there are alot more QH's out there with the right breeding. If I didn't think the cutting and reining was going to be that important, then I might be looking at some of the other breeds.

Deciding on a breed may be an important step for some folks. Figure out what breed you like the best and then figure out what you want to do with that horse. Once you have it figured out, then you can start researching which lines within that breed will best fit your needs. When you have it figured out as to which line you want, then you have to start looking for somewhere to see those horses. Then you have to start putting some miles on your vehicle to go and see how they ride.

Being somewhat of a horsetrader, I have found that alot of people throw all their wants and expectations out the window when they see "THE" horse. Sometimes it doesn't even matter that the horse isn't broke. They see it and they want it. Try not to be like that. It usually doesn't work out.

We raise ranch horses and my favorite is a good QH and Thoroughbred cross. If I can'tget that, then I like some of the older QH bloodlines. Almost all of our horses have very old bloodlines because they are the ones that came off the ranches and were used for ranch work. In the springtime when we are doing our own work or helping neighbors, there are many times that we can put 30 miles or better on our horses before noon. There isn't an opportunity to go back to the barn and swap horses, so we need something that has staying power. Most people who don't use horses like this though don't usually like this type of horse. It takes a tough horse to do this and they aren't the cute little arena types. I like those littler horses at certain times, but each horse has its place.

Figure out what you want in a horse and then decide what you think is the best choice to meet those needs.


Tex


----------



## Irish Pixie

Tex- said:


> Being somewhat of a horsetrader, I have found that alot of people throw all their wants and expectations out the window when they see "THE" horse. Sometimes it doesn't even matter that the horse isn't broke. They see it and they want it. Try not to be like that. It usually doesn't work out. Tex


This. I'd go on to say it rarely works out. Buy what you _need_, not what catches your eye.


----------



## rod44

Have you given any thought to a Haflinger. Good dispositions, easy keepers, riding or driving, also dressage and jumping, athletic enough work cattle. They are great horses.


----------



## vintage farm

Lupine said:


> Holy Cow, Nora. I had Dean Mt. Dreamer, also sired by Applause. She was purchased from Red Fox Stables back in 1983, I believe.
> 
> Small world. She was a neat mare; very unusual dark chestnut color. Very spirited. Sadly, she had an accident when she was five, though in my book it wasn't an accident, it was poor judgment on the part of the trainer who had her at the time.
> 
> Gosh darn it, after checking out your site, I might have to get back into horses again. Woooooo.


Hey, Lupine, it is a small world. I have had other people who had Morgans from Dean Mt try to find another one. I am the last one breeding those lines and my two mares are 20 and 22 years old this year. I just love them.
Feel free to stop by if you are in the Spokane area!
Nora
www.vintagemorgans.com


----------



## vintage farm

I agree with Ted and Irish Pixie. People seem to tell you what they are looking for and then pick something different, usually something that's not suitable. 

I try very hard to get people to describe what they are looking for BEFORE they come out to visit. It helps me match horses with potential buyers. Of course, I can't control which horse appeals to buyers, but I can steer them in the right direction. We have one mare that is an unusual color and is very "pretty". She is the horse that everyone wants. I had one person turn down a mare with really nice movement, saying "she doesn't move well enough for dressage" and then want the "pretty mare", who doesn't have such nice movement. You just have to smile and remind them that the "pretty" mare is not for sale.

Ted, I think I would really like your horses. They have shown themselves to be useful and that matters a lot to me.
Nora


----------



## vintage farm

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Just looked at your website and you sold one of your babies to my vet! I've said it before...you have lovely horses.


Hey Lisa, thanks for the kind words. If your vet is Dr. Grimmett, she actually has two of our geldings. AND they bred a mare to our stallion. She is the BEST vet around and a really good hand with a horse. When we moved to Washington, that was the hardest part...leaving behind such a good vet. We still haul horses over to her some of the time.

You will have to come meet the horses in person. My stepdaughter has a couple of our horses in Athol, ID. And by the way, our property in Athol is for sale, if you know someone looking for a nice horse property. Indoor arena, 8 stall barn, next to Farragut State Park riding trails.
Thanks again,
Nora
www.vintagemorgans.com


----------



## vpapai

We have three morgans and one Egyptian Arabian. Both breeds are very much thinkers. Our morgans are Lippets, and out of http://www.bar-non.net/ a breeder in Wyoming who knows everything about them. Our brood mare is bomb proof and a great horse who loves to trail ride. Most of our experience is with Morgans, and we recommend them highly.


----------



## goodhors

Whatever you go to look at, try to get one with withers and top of rump equally high. No lower withers horses, so you are always riding downhill, needing padded shoes to equalize both ends of the animal.

Something else, is to make sure both sets of hooves, front and hinds, are matching pairs. Same size in the pair, should be mirror images of each other. Fronts are more round, while hinds are more pointed. Proportionate to the size of the animal above, which means BIGGER than an 0 or 1 on a 15H, good size horse. Your weight, horse weight, tack, is all coming down on that single hoof at the canter or gallop. So hoof size DOES matter to take that impact weight cantering, which is MORE than scale weight reads. TONS of high-low syndrome, a clubby hoof, on horses out there for sale. Husband is a Farrier, says there are very few horses anymore with matching pairs of hooves to be found. Not sure if it is genetic, how they are fed and raised, but it is increasing all the time. Yeah, you can ride and work them, but there are issues with keeping them sound, usable without special attention or shoes.

Something else I learned, is to stand in front and rear (maybe on a step stool) to look down the horse spine from above. You want to see both sides of spine matching, equally developed in muscling, hips the same height at point of rump. Interesting on some older horses, you can see where saddle has changed right shoulder from ALWAYS being mounted from the left side.


----------



## dizzy

Just out of curiosity in this discussion since I'm in the East, and don't really know much of what's going on in the horse world in the West, but I've heard that there are some ranches that have been using and developing Arabs for ranch work because of their stamina. I know I can ride my Arab all day, and she's ready to go the next day, and the next and the next...


----------



## rambotex

:icecream:


----------



## oregon woodsmok

OP, for what you want, I suggest a Quarter Horse that is also registered with the Foundation Quarter Horse Association, You should be able to find a horse with old ranch working lines that will work all day long and never get hot minded or upset about anything.

I enjoy a good Morgan, but a quality Morgan is a lot harder to find. There have been too many people who thought that their Morgan deserved to be bred simply because it was a Morgan with no other qualifications. That atitude has produced a lot of "Morgans" who are not good representatives of the breed. If you can find a good Morgan,you will get a good horse, but you will have to shop carefully.


----------



## wyld thang

Just to throw something in from left field, how about a Kiger Mustang? "local", hardy, athletic, and ninja as only a range horse can be. That's my dream horse  good luck in finding a great horse!


----------



## rambotex

oregon woodsmok said:


> OP, for what you want, I suggest a Quarter Horse that is also registered with the Foundation Quarter Horse Association, You should be able to find a horse with old ranch working lines that will work all day long and never get hot minded or upset about anything.
> 
> I enjoy a good Morgan, but a quality Morgan is a lot harder to find. There have been too many people who thought that their Morgan deserved to be bred simply because it was a Morgan with no other qualifications. That atitude has produced a lot of "Morgans" who are not good representatives of the breed. If you can find a good Morgan,you will get a good horse, but you will have to shop carefully.


Oregon,

I agree with you 100% about the type of horse but not about it being in the NFQHA registry. When the NFQHA organized they offered lifetime memberships to the first 100 Breeders to join. I hold NFQHA Founding member card # 50. they can find a foundation bred horse without it being registered there if they know the bloodlines. find something 14.1, 1,100- 1250Lbs with a good bone and good feet. there used to be a big Poco Bueno breeder up in your neck of the woods 7 i believe the Association was up there too. i don't even know if the association is still active.


----------



## Serbrider

I'm slightly biased... 

I own a 13 year old Morab (3/4 Morgan, 1/4 Arab, IMR Registered LM Mystery's Stellar Debutante) mare and have for about a year and a half now. Regardless of our five different moves during that time, major changes in roughage and grain/feed (unintentional, caused by the unfortunate moves), she has has no major health issues. She is barefoot trimmed with very healthy hooves.

She is an "easy keeper". Currently she is on nothing but pasture. Has never foundered.

I am working (very slowly) up to doing Hunter/jumper events and maybe some fox hunting if I can find a near enough club or I move again to one.

One issue that I have learned since owning her is that while Morgans and Morabs have a great trot, most have difficulty with a solid canter. They CAN canter, but prefer trotting, and while I know my girl has a BEAUTIFUL canter, we have had a lot of difficulty getting into it without her trying to bolt sideways and/or giving a few bucks of displeasure. She is perfectly sound, would just prefer to trot for an hour than give me even a minute of canter. Most Morgans are not this stubborn about it, but are far better at the trot, and even in the field would prefer to trot than canter around.

Another Morgan issue is that they are prone to IR and Metabolic issues. If you see a large crest in a Morgan and don't want to regularly have to give magnesium supplements and avoid anything with sugars, go to the next. A lot of QH have this problem too, but it's not as common within the breed.

I dunno, I love Morgans, and for my next horse, if it's not a warmblood with proven hunter/jumper and/or dressage lines, I'll get another Morgan. Love their attitudes and their suitability to pretty much anything.

Not a big QH fan.  There are so many wonderful QHs. I just like a horse that's less common. 

And, for your viewing pleasure, this is Debi. 

View attachment 32184


View attachment 32185


View attachment 32186


----------



## dizzy

I was expecting to see a pic of me! After all, my name is Debi! Nice looking mare.


----------



## Serbrider

Lol, thanks.  my pretty $300 mare.


----------



## rambotex

"Not a big QH fan. There are so many wonderful QHs. I just like a horse that's less common"


There's a reason for that. I'm sure there are good ones in each breed.


----------



## Serbrider

Quarter Horses are just so common and everywhere, and so diverse, from tiny 14 hand cutters to practically warmblood 17 hand hunters.

Something about that just doesn't appeal to me. 

Well, that, and I just haven't yet met a QH that I've clicked with, of several different "types". *shrugs*


----------



## rambotex

Serbrider said:


> Quarter Horses are just so common and everywhere, and so diverse, from tiny 14 hand cutters to practically warmblood 17 hand hunters.
> 
> Something about that just doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> Well, that, and I just haven't yet met a QH that I've clicked with, of several different "types". *shrugs*


Have you ever owned a QH to know if you "clicked" with it?


----------



## Irish Pixie

rambotex said:


> Have you ever owned a QH to know if you "clicked" with it?


She said Quarter Horses don't appeal to her so why would she buy one?


----------



## Serbrider

rambotex said:


> Have you ever owned a QH to know if you "clicked" with it?



I've only owned one horse, my Morab mare. Before that, I leased an APHA gelding and a AQHA gelding at two different times, and have taken quite a few lessons here in Texas, and all but one of the horses I rode in them were AQHA registered Quarter Horses.

While I liked most of them, I didn't "click" with any of them, and would not have paid money to own them, except for one which was a good show horse and could get me pretty far competitively, but I felt no connection to him.

Whereas I have "clicked" with several Thoroughbreds back in Serbia, a Nonius stud there, my Morab mare, and one large warmblood.


I just haven't felt anything drawing me to the QH breed in general, personality-wise or looks-wise. I am definitely open and won't ever say "I HATE QH!"...  They're just not for me. More for y'all!


----------



## dizzy

Serbrider, I know what you mean. I don't click w/QHs either. I've ridden them, been around them, worked w/them, etc but would never want to own one. For me, I like Arabs. Something in them speaks to me in a way that no other breed does.


----------



## Serbrider

The breed that actually speaks to me the most is the Nonius, with the Lippizaner a close second. I worked with a few when my whole family was still living in Serbia, and that love has not been lost.

Neither of which are breeds commonly found in the USA.   But, old style/Lippitt/foundation Morgans come in third... They're similar in build and mind. At least from my experience.


----------



## Tex-

Being able to 'click' with a horse is not necessarily a breed specific issue. That being said though, I tend to click with Quarter Horses and Thoroughbreds best/most. The reason behind that is, they are bred for the type of riding I do and the type of work I need done. I have seen horses in many different breeds that I have liked, but I can't base my opinion for the breed in general upon those few horses.

If everyone wanted a horse for the same reasons or expected to use that horse for the same work, we wouldn't have so many choices. When it comes to figuring out which breed to buy, a person needs to determine what they plan to use the horse for. Each breed has their strongsuits. Just because Joe Blow had success team roping off of his Arab, in no way means that everyone who buys an Arab will have that same success. Chances are, they won't enjoy those same successes. I used to have a nice little red roan Quarter Horse gelding that had ground eating pace and was an absolute loy to ride circle on, but I've yet to find another one who could match him. There are some other breeds out there that do have that gait, but they aren't bred to have the other traits I need.

Horses are just like people and no two of them are exactly alike and it is hard to base an opinion of the whole group on a few examples. By figuring out what you plan on using your horse for though, you will atleast have a good place to start looking. Once you figure out your needs and then settling on the breed that best meets those needs, you can then start to refine the search. I would shy away from the thinking that, although a particular breed my not be the most prevalent in the discipline you wish to pursue, you will still look for those few oddbals that can meet your needs. You will increase your odds of finding the best match by shopping within the breed that has the most choices.


Tex


----------

